# Problem with microclimate B1



## Mooks (Jan 5, 2009)

Hiya everyone - Got a problem with my thermostat l have two kingsnakes in two vivs with the electode in one ..problem is l came downstairs two days ago to find one of the bulbs had blown, so l bought another ..
Now the bulbs wont dim l have 2 100w one in each the heat light says its working when l move the dial but the bulbs wont dim..

Do ye think theres a fault in the stat ?

Dont want to lose my two year old kings had them since they were hatchlings...

Advice appreciated !

WELL DECIDED TO BUY A NEW ONE TODAY HOPEFULLY THINGS WILL BE OK NOW..


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*Problem*

Hi i am having the same problem at the min does any one no whats wrong with it


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

If they won't turn down (the term is 'blown open'), the probe is probably faulty.


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*Yep*



ljkenny said:


> If they won't turn down (the term is 'blown open'), the probe is probably faulty.


Yeh thats rite . I foned microclimate to see what was up . 
And what a guy carnt remember his name but he just said send it to them and they will fix the pronlem free of charge top people the only thing i paid for was the postage for me to send it to them 
Tge problem was that the prob went faulty and stayed open so microclimat replaced the prob and its working like new again


----------

